# Transjet II paper, USPS?



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

Anyone know where I can order Transjet II shipping USPS?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Any particular reason why you want USPS instead of UPS? You could try asking Cindy from TLM Supply House directly if she can send it via USPS.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

I got mine from Cindy in about 3 or 4 days. Order early in the day, and she will probably get it out the same day


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Is the transjet paper better quality than jetwear? When I was starting out, everyone I talked to told me to use jetwear, so that is what I have been using for the past year. Is transjet new?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Transjet II (aka Magic Jet) isn't new AFAIK. Everyone I had been talking to about heat transfer online had been recommending it when I was doing my research, and then the guy I bought my heat press from recommended it as well (said he tried at least 5 different papers before staying with TJII). I haven't tried many papers personally, but the quality does seem to be good and last fairly well with TJII.


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

I can't receive UPS at my apartment building (and I just got a 9-5 job so I don't want to receive incoming packages yet). I have to build up some leeway first.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd try talking with Cindy and see if she can work it out for you. She's pretty personable and good with customers from what I hear, so hopefully she'll be able to hook you up.


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

Great, thank you!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

If for some reason she can't help you (though I'm pretty certain she should be able to) I could re-ship you some paper at cost if you want, you'd just get a double shipping charge that way.


----------

